# +++ 6 cds للمبتدئين فى الفوتو شوب +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس
اله واحد امين 

**ست اسطوانات لتعليم الفوتوشوب 


**

حقيقة صعب ان تجدها في مواقع الانترنت بروابط مباشرة
اتمنى للجميع الفائدة منها واحتراف هذا البرنامج الرائع
الاسطوانات باللغة الانجليزية
كل التوفيق للجميع


الاسطوانة الاولى
 Adobe Photoshop CS4 Design Effects










**This course goes beyond Photoshop as a photography tool by teaching you to think differently about the way you approach your work. Whether you are a designer, photographer, or illustrator, there is something here for you. This DVD will cover some of the most eye-catching effects used in the digital arts today, and even a few things you—nor your clients—have ever seen before. This course is designed to give you the edge you need in this competitive market by teaching you how to bring together various elements for a resonating design aesthetic. You'll learn how to extract and distill what you need from photographs or—depending on the situation and your design's requirements—craft what you need from ***atch.
*​* 






















الاسطوانة الثانية
 Adobe Photoshop CS4 for Beginners








 ** Corey Barker — education and curriculum developer for NAPP — shows you through the basic essentials of Adobe® Photoshop®. Whether you are new to Photoshop® CS4 or even Photoshop in general, this course is the place to start learning. Not only will you learn the basics of the Photoshop core tools and functions, but by the time you finish this course you will be editing and compositing your images with ease. Even if you are somewhat familiar with Photoshop this course will be great to ******* or sharpen your skills.
   In this DVD you will learn: 
*


[*]*How to set up your preferences and workspaces*
[*]*How to customize Photoshop to suit your needs*
[*]*How to create selections*
[*]*How to work with layers*
[*]*How to create text *
* As the course progresses and you get more familiar with the tools, we will venture into color correction, image retouching, and basic compositing techniques.
While this course is presented in Photoshop CS4 utilizing some of the new features, the core concepts are still relevant in earlier CS versions of Photoshop.


**
*
*


















*​* 

**

*​* 


**الاسطوانة الثالثة
 Adobe Photoshop CS4 Selections and Masks







 ** Being able to make accurate selections is one of the most important skills in Photoshop® and making those selections quickly and painlessly is equally important. Join Dave Cross as he covers all the key tools and techniques for selecting and masking. 
Starting from the ground up, you'll learn:
*


[*]*The difference between selections and masks and why it's important to use both*
[*]*How to use selection tools individually and together as a "selection toolkit"*
[*]*Examples of which selection tool to use in different situations*
[*]*Fine-tuning selections using Quick Mask and Refine Edges*
[*]*How to use Channels to select challenging subjects such as hair*
[*]*Making masks from selections and fine-tuning masks*
* You'll also see when it may not be necessary to make a selection at all, and follow along as Dave works through a couple of real-world examples. Making selections and masks are two skills that you'll use time and time again and the better you become, the easier everything can be in Photoshop®.




**

















*
*
*
*

 *
*
*​​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 أكتوبر 2009)

* 
** الاسطوانة الرابعة

 **Adobe Photoshop CS4 Power Session








*​* 
New for Photoshop CS4! Matt Kloskowski – Education and Curriculum Developer for NAPP – shows you the very latest and coolest Photoshop CS4 tips, tricks, and hidden secrets. Matt's Photoshop CS4 Power Session DVD will have you up-to-speed and mastering Photoshop CS4's newest feature like a pro. 
This course is ideal for people with experience using Photoshop CS3, Photoshop CS2, or Photoshop CS, Adobe Photoshop CS4 Power Session is the easiest way to learn the new features in Photoshop CS4 so you can start using them right away. This DVD will teach you:


*


[*]* The new interface and how it will help you work faster and better than ever before*
[*]* Tips for working with Selections, Curves, Smart Filters, and other enhanced features*
[*]* How to use the all new Photomerge feature to work faster, smarter and more creatively*
[*]* How to use Adobe Bridge CS4 to streamline your workflow*
[*]* Techniques for getting the most out of Camera Raw 4*
[*]* Improved printing techniques now possible in Photoshop CS4*
* Matt's DVD is 110 minutes of Photoshop CS4 tips, tricks, and techniques you won't find anywhere else! 

This DVD-ROM can only be played on a computer. For additional information and instructions, read the DVDROMREADME.txt file on the disc.



**





















*
*الاسطوانة الخامسة **
**
















*
*
*
*
*
*
*​* الاسطوانة السادسة





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  713 * 335.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




عبارة عن مجموع محاضرات يقدمها العديد من المختصين فالبرنامج





























اذكرونى فى صلوتكم طبعا الموضوع منقول بس لفته فى استفادة كبيره  
*​


----------

